# Chipping - feet together



## Marshy77 (May 24, 2018)

For the first times in ages I had a bit of spare time so went to my local driving range and proceeded to hit a range of clubs of the mats. Remembered why I don't go as I got bored/frustrated/annoyed very quickly so took my bucket of balls over to the chipping area.

Great place to try out so many different short game shots but practiced on chipping on from just around the fringe and from between 20-40 yards out to a pin. 

Started hitting shots from 20-40 yards and was ok, my short game is probably my saving grace but was wanting to get closer to stop 2 or 3 putting once chipped on. Was using my PW, SW and 56".

Chucked a load of balls down and thought I'll try with my feet maybe 2-3inch apart, ball on my back foot and used my 56" - the difference was unbelievable. Left more in control, ball flight was higher, was closer to the pin and not as many duffers. Most landed with 1 or 2 putt length. 

From this yardage I think I will try use this method - does anyone use this, see any disadvantages to it and would it be useful to use from 60-80 yards out?


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2018)

Don't limit yourself to the high lofts, 7,8 and 9 work just as well in certain circumstances.


[video=youtube;NA8aMPqdmbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA8aMPqdmbY&amp;index=3&amp;list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3O  UldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW[/video]


----------



## Marshy77 (May 24, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Don't limit yourself to the high lofts, 7,8 and 9 work just as well in certain circumstances.


[video=youtube;NA8aMPqdmbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA8aMPqdmbY&amp;index=3&amp;list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3O  UldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Yes 8 iron is my go to club when I have a clear run onto the green.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 24, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			For the first times in ages I had a bit of spare time so went to my local driving range and proceeded to hit a range of clubs of the mats. Remembered why I don't go as I got bored/frustrated/annoyed very quickly so took my bucket of balls over to the chipping area.

Great place to try out so many different short game shots but practiced on chipping on from just around the fringe and from between 20-40 yards out to a pin. 

Started hitting shots from 20-40 yards and was ok, my short game is probably my saving grace but was wanting to get closer to stop 2 or 3 putting once chipped on. Was using my PW, SW and 56".

Chucked a load of balls down and thought I'll try with my feet maybe 2-3inch apart, ball on my back foot and used my 56" - the difference was unbelievable. Left more in control, ball flight was higher, was closer to the pin and not as many duffers. Most landed with 1 or 2 putt length. 

From this yardage I think I will try use this method - does anyone use this, see any disadvantages to it and would it be useful to use from 60-80 yards out?
		
Click to expand...

ok for short shots but you would struggle to hit one 80yds with no leg action imo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 24, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes 8 iron is my go to club when I have a clear run onto the green.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in process of switching from PW to 8i for the little chip and runs.  I used to use 7i but a few years ago changed to PW - and not really getting on with it at the moment - tried 8i a couple of times out recently - and it worked very nicely for me.


----------



## Marshy77 (May 24, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm in process of switching from PW to 8i for the little chip and runs.  I used to use 7i but a few years ago changed to PW - and not really getting on with it at the moment - tried 8i a couple of times out recently - and it worked very nicely for me.
		
Click to expand...

I find it's really useful when the pin is middle or back as you can bump and run it up to the flag (hopefully). If the pin is at the front I think a more lofted club is best.


----------



## Val (May 24, 2018)

I chip and run with a 4 hybrid all day long, very open and narrow stance. When im not getting yippy (which comes and goes too frequently) it works well for me.


----------



## jusme (May 24, 2018)

I have always chipped with feet close together and ball back or outside or back foot, depending on lie, desired ball flight. Never changed the feet and only move ball depending on what i do. In my opinion it increases chances of a decent strike. I can;t ever see me changing this. 

BTW - I usually see this method in most good players. 

Not a chance I would use this in pitching. I need stability and movement in my lower half in pitching, something I want nothing off in chipping. ]

Method good for me up to about 30/40 yards max. I use 50/54 exclusively for chipping


----------



## Dasit (May 24, 2018)

Do you guys use the same method when it is a downhill lie chip?



I like to chip with all my irons with the heel raise and standing close to the ball with an open stance.


----------



## Khamelion (May 24, 2018)

I had a chipping pitch lesson last year, where with three of my wedges I got four shots  with four different yardages, to explain.

My 48 degree wedge, taken back to:-

Knee Height = 30yards
waist Height = 60 Yards
Waist Height with wrist hinge = 90 yards
3/5 swing = 120 yards

for each of those shots, my feet got a little wider

Knee Height = Feet about 1 ball width apart
Waist Height = Feet two balls apart
Waist with Hinge = Feet three balls apart
3/4 swing = Feet four balls apart


Also my hands came further up the grip, I use Golf pride grips so used the logo as my guide.


Knee Height = Right hand thumb on edge of grip next to shaft
Waist Height = Right hand thumb covering the 'E' of pride
Waist with Hinge = Right hand thumb next to the 'P' of pride
3/4 swing = Right hand thumb next to the 'G' of golf.

I follow the same rules for my 52 (25, 50, 75 and 100) and 56 (20, 40, 60 and 80)

So I have 3 clubs four shots on each, 12 in total, covering yards from 25 to 120 yards and it works really well for me.


I could hit each of the clubs further with a full swing, but by sticking to an easy 3/4 swing, I find I have more control and on occasion even take a little divot to help with spin and stopping the ball.


----------



## jusme (May 24, 2018)

Dasit said:



			Do you guys use the same method when it is a downhill lie chip?



I like to chip with all my irons with the heel raise and standing close to the ball with an open stance.
		
Click to expand...


Downhill - i play the ball sooo far outside my right foot....works well for me....avoids catching it thin


----------



## Diamond (May 9, 2021)

I tried this today and the contact was clean and length excellent. 9 iron length surprised me I reached 100 yards doing it with my 5 iron.  On the last hole I used my 58 degree (8 bounce) and I couldn’t believe the height and clean contact I got.


----------

